
List cloud notifications services with push, SMS, email, slack etc. - waverider
What are some cloud notifications services that offer an HTTP API to initiate a notification and can send it to push (iOS, Android, browser), SMS, slack etc.<p>Nice to have: support some escalation rules and feedback from the receiver of the notification.<p>Preferable with a free tier or at least low cost tier.<p>Thanks
======
gurleen_s
I’ve used OneSignal and their generous free tier in the past with great
success. It has nifty features like using an external user ID (your backend
can just say: send a message to @user123). I had to switch to Firebase Cloud
Messaging for compatibility reasons but I still highly recommend OneSignal.

------
_Anima_
Since you're looking for free or low cost, how about self hosting?

Gotify allows push notifications to Android.

NodeRED can expose an API and trigger actions such as SMS through plugins.

------
x62Bh7948f
You could try Twilio. Pricing depends on the volume of notifications you send.
It supports both apns and gcm. The documentation is good.

------
rubatuga
Ifttt

